# Precision Mid-Size Plunge Base and Edge Guide



## Ottacat (May 1, 2013)

Great review Roger, thanks for taking the time to write and post it. I've been toying with the idea of getting one and this review has helped.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

hmmm now you got me thinking Roger… thanks for the review!


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

have had micro fence products or years and I have zero regrets for spending the $$$. When you want and need precision, well, it costs. pure and simple. no apologies necessary. Enjoy it roger, you'll never regret it for the work you do..always enjoy your superbly crafted pieces.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I too have a Mirco Fence product. The circle jig and edge guide. The more I get into wood working, the more I use this edge guide over the $40 I bought for my Bosch 1617. Have not tried the plunge router base as no need for it. But anything Micro Fence makes, I look at and ponder about when I'll have that product.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gr8 review Roger. Thnx


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the review.

I have seen their demonstrations at The Woodworking Shows for many years and agree that they have what appears to be a great system. It is just the sticker shock and the fact that for each different size router I would have to get a different base and fence. It all adds up.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Nice write-up Roger. I actually came across it doing a search for something else. I watched the video on the plunge base and was impressed on how well machined it appears to be. Yeah there is sticker shock when looking at the cost, but as you said, if it offers enjoyment, ease of use and the precision claimed, I'm sure it's worth every penny. So many other things fall well short of that.


----------



## badluck (Apr 18, 2011)

I just read this review and looked at the op's projects. All I can say is wow fantastic work!
I doubt if a hack like me could use these tools to their potential.


----------

